# English Speakers in Leece



## Diane123 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi
I will be moving to Leece with my husband and two young children later this summer. I am interested to know of any English speaking families/groups/communities there. My husband is Italian and i am British, i don't speak much Italian (yet!).


----------



## mickisue (Mar 17, 2011)

Diane123 said:


> Hi
> I will be moving to Leece with my husband and two young children later this summer. I am interested to know of any English speaking families/groups/communities there. My husband is Italian and i am British, i don't speak much Italian (yet!).


Do you mean Lecce?

Ask in Puglia as a whole; most of the cities there are not that far apart by train. And, if you make yourself open to Italian speakers, you will find a whole community of people who are kind, funny, friendly and willing to put up with your less than stellar Italian. Bonus, of course, is that it will improve much faster talking with Italians than English speakers.


----------



## Diane123 (Oct 6, 2010)

mickisue said:


> Do you mean Lecce?
> 
> Ask in Puglia as a whole; most of the cities there are not that far apart by train. And, if you make yourself open to Italian speakers, you will find a whole community of people who are kind, funny, friendly and willing to put up with your less than stellar Italian. Bonus, of course, is that it will improve much faster talking with Italians than English speakers.


Yes, I meant Lecce! Thanks for the advice, i will widen my search to Puglia.


----------

